# FE pass rates October 2010



## berz (Jan 4, 2011)

http://ncees.org/Exams/FE_exam.php

FE pass rates

These pass rates represent October 2010 FE candidates who attended EAC/ABET-accredited engineering programs.

Exam Module	First-time takers	Repeat takers

Chemical	83%	51%

Civil	70%	27%

Electrical	68%	30%

Environmental	79%	32%

Industrial	69%	29%

Mechanical	82%	34%

Other Disciplines	71%	34%

Other Disciplines module breakdown by examinee degree*

Examinees' college/university degree discipline	First-time takers	Repeat takers

Aeronautical/Aerospace	88%	75%

Agricultural	69%	80%

Architectural	68%	43%

Biomedical	70%	25%

Biological	77%	54%

Chemical	78%	34%

Civil	71%	31%

Electrical

61%	30%

Environmental	67%	34%

General Engineering	76%	30%

Mechanical	80%	40%

Mining and Mineral	52%	42%

Nuclear	88%	71%

Petroleum	64%	28%

Structural	69%	40%

*Only EAC/ABET degrees with more than 50 examinees are reported.


----------



## elyse613 (Jan 4, 2011)

kind of sad to know that NCEES has all of the results and that a lot of us still have no idea...


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 4, 2011)

elyse613, are you still waiting for your result? seriously?


----------



## htmpe (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, the wait is really painful here in NY....still.


----------



## karen3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Is NY really the only state that hasn't gotten their results? This sucks....


----------



## htmpe (Jan 5, 2011)

karen3 said:


> Is NY really the only state that hasn't gotten their results? This sucks....


I think so... From reading the other posts, they all got their results!!And yes, that sucksssss...


----------



## turbo_eng (Jan 5, 2011)

karen3 said:


> Is NY really the only state that hasn't gotten their results? This sucks....


No results in PA yet.


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 5, 2011)

No results in Maine yet either. It seriously sucks!


----------



## htmpe (Jan 5, 2011)

turbo_eng said:


> karen3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is NY really the only state that hasn't gotten their results? This sucks....
> ...


PA results are out online, good luck.

The wait is still on for New York and Maine............


----------



## Misseemak (Jan 6, 2011)

htmpe said:


> turbo_eng said:
> 
> 
> > karen3 said:
> ...


Wow I thought my results were late (Jan 4). Now I don't feel so bad. I was so anxious for my results that I called the state board and the person I spoke with so happened to tell me that they just received the results and to check the website in two hours. Hehe I check in probably less than 30 min and they were there.


----------

